# LLano Estacado 2018 lawn journal



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Thought I'd give one of these things try. I'm not the best at taking pictures along the way so I'll have to work on that.

Little background. Have approximately 4500 sq ft of lawn. It is celebration bermuda, sod was put down in March of 2016. Mowed it the first year with a rotary and was never very happy with it, always thought it was just way too tall. I chose the Celebration because it claimed it was a low height variety. Turns out that is is. As I learned more I realized that I was using the wrong type of mower. Bought a reel mowed with it all last season with much better results. For a while I was mowing 3 times a week and while I do enjoy it, it was getting old. Then I found out about PGR and my life changed. 3 times a week turned into once a week and I had time to do things beside mow. So after a year of reel mowing the turf is thicker and healthier, but it's still not where I want it. My biggest issue at the moment is the unevenness of the turf. At first glance it looks pretty level, but the turf thatch is thicker in some areas than others and is hiding lots of spots that need work.

So far this year I have scalped(sort of) and mowed a couple of times, and applied miloganite once. But my project begins in full this weekend. Tonight I'm going to set my reel as low as it will go and make multiple passes at different angles and get as much remaining thatch as possible, I didn't get near enough off the first time I did it. Then tomorrow I'm going to the rental shop and picking up a overseeder/slicer to verticut the yard, a core aerator, and a billygoat yard vac to remove what is brought up. Hope to have all that done by Friday night. Saturday morning I'm going to begin leveling with sand, had the first two of four yards delivered this morning.


















I'll get a few before pictures tonight to post on here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome. Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## dsbuckle (Mar 6, 2018)

Im just down the road in South Lubbock, who did you get your sand from? Is it masonry, or just standard sand?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Following!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Every time I see this post pop up, this song pops into my head.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woSW_2H6Mzw[/media]


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

dsbuckle said:


> Im just down the road in South Lubbock, who did you get your sand from? Is it masonry, or just standard sand?


I got it from Toms Tree Place. Probably could have found it cheaper somewhere else, but I really enjoy doing business with them. Great people, great service. At first glance it looks really similar to the sand that was brought out when my house was bricked.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good thing about Lubbock is that there is a ton of "fertilizer" just down the road from you. Just look anywhere in the Texas Tech campus 

-UT alum


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Talk about coming out with a bang! Looking forward to your sanding work.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Here are some sort of before shots. Started on one side before I remember to take a picture.



















Please ignore the spot priming on the house I'm also in the process of painting.

I also picked up the Billy Goat overseeder this morning and took it home. I couldn't help myself and ran a quick test patch in the back yard. Does this look to aggressive? I'd estimate it cut 1/4"-1/2" into the soil. I am going to crosshatch this so I might raise it just a bit was my thinking.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks okay to me - I'd probably roll with it if it is cutting clean grooves and not turning up a lot of dirt. Use your instinct though. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would clean that off and inspect closer, but that looks a little deep. Since you aren't putting down seed, I would probably raise it a little to just scratch the soil.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Got a good weekend of work in. Weather on Friday and Saturday was ideal. 
Friday I took off work early, first thing got all my sprinkler heads marked.










I then verticut, aerated, and then ran the yard vac over things. After examining I decided to bring the reel out and give it another cut, then ran the yard vac again. I was suprised how much thatch had accumulated. I really should have set the verticuter deeper as very little contact with the soil was made and just in a few areas. I would have run it over again but it was getting late, cold and I had to get it cleaned up so I could return it in the morning. Here was the end result.










Here is another shot of the back and all the equipment I had out that I was using.










This little aerator was easier to use than I had expected. I was expecting it to be a handful, but it wasn't. I plan to rent this thing annually.










Put in a pretty solid 5 hours Friday afternoon. Got finished just after 8pm.

It was little cool Saturday morning, as we had a light freeze Friday night but with a sweatshirt and thermals it was pleasant once I got moving. First section I was making my sand piles too big and too far apart. Spreading with the rake was much more labor intensive than than shoveling and wheelbarrowing. What worked best for me was 7 shovel fulls per load spaced 3-4 feet apart.

Here are some shots of the progress.









































































I have around 4500 sq ft of lawn and I had 4 yards of sand. I ran short and there is a patch of maybe 200 or so sq ft that didn't get any sand. Could have used another half yard, but I do feel like I got the sand spread evenly and in the right amount.

Overall it was a pretty easy process and was quite enjoyable actually. I'll try to take more pictures and show how things progress from this point forward.

Thanks to all the great advice that is available here.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

And I also put down some 29-0-4 fertilizer yesterday afternoon. Wind started to pick up and had to cut off the irrigation, but resumed it this morning.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks fantastic. Great job!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice, what yard vac were you using?


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Very nice, what yard vac were you using?


Rented a Billy Goat from Sunbelt Rentals. This unit specifically.

Also the "verticutter" I used was really an overseeder, also a billy goat machine. This one worked like a charm.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Verticutter. Overseeder. You say Toe mot oh, I say Two mate oh. Only real difference is the drop spreader attachment.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Llano Estacado Vary nice, I had thought about giving that vacuum a try before. That's the exact overseeder I used this year and it worked like a charm!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, what yard vac were you using?
> ...


Llano, are you interested in a Triplex Green mower for your 4500Sq Ft. - I'll load it up and drive it over to you and deliver it to you. 

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2304

BTW I have a Plugr 800 Aerator I am looking to sell soon as well.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


I thought about it for a few minutes and came up with three reason I can't buy it.

1. My wife would kill me.
2. My wife would kill me.
3. My wife would kill me.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

LMAO - understood though!!

BTW - if doing your own you can buy your fertilizer and other supplies for our area at Pro-Chem on 1585 and University. They have everything you would ever need for you lawn. Also they have a JDL/Site one at 50th and Frankfort for any other needs you may have.

I now use Ashton Walden for Pre-emergent, Weed Control and Fertilizer - they do a great job and I don't have a single weed in the yard. I think for a yard your size they charge approx. $60 per application @ 6x's a year or $360 well worth it in my opinion. More spare tinme for you to do they PGR's


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > Llano Estacado said:
> ...


"But honey, I could mow in less than two minutes!"


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> LMAO - understood though!!
> 
> BTW - if doing your own you can buy your fertilizer and other supplies for our area at Pro-Chem on 1585 and University. They have everything you would ever need for you lawn. Also they have a JDL/Site one at 50th and Frankfort for any other needs you may have.
> 
> I now use Ashton Walden for Pre-emergent, Weed Control and Fertilizer - they do a great job and I don't have a single weed in the yard. I think for a yard your size they charge approx. $60 per application @ 6x's a year or $360 well worth it in my opinion. More spare tinme for you to do they PGR's


I have bought at Pro-Chem before would use them more but I am never on that side of town. I didn't know about Site One, I'll check them out.

I've got the Chapin push sprayer to put down TNex and I plan to do all my pre-m myself. I used to hate doing yard work but for some reason I now enjoy it. I even enjoyed the leveling job this past weekend.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > MrMeaner said:
> ...


Her- "That's long enough to put down the tarp to wrap your body in"


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Llano Estacado said:


> I thought about it for a few minutes and came up with three reason I can't buy it.
> 
> 1. My wife would kill me.
> 2. My wife would kill me.
> 3. My wife would kill me.


Living is overrated, anyway.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Gave things one full week to recover. Cut on Sunday, pleased so far. Continuing to give slightly more water than normal. Will probably cut again on Thursday, chance of much needed rain in our area coming this weekend.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's looking great!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks great! I like the fact that the sidewalk is adjacent to the street so there's no hell strip to deal with.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice progress! Are those 9 individual water gauges on the lawn? Quite thorough.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

WBrown999 said:


> Nice progress! Are those 9 individual water gauges on the lawn? Quite thorough.


Actually there are 10. Wish I would have had 20! Those covered two zones and after 20 minutes ranged from 3/10th to 7/10th. Going to try to experiment on their placement a little more to try to get a better idea on how long to run each zone. The gauges that were in the middle and bordered the neighbors yard had more water. I think I'll need to run that zone about half as long as the other one..


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Alan said:


> Looks great! I like the fact that the sidewalk is adjacent to the street so there's no hell strip to deal with.


I do like sidewalks, makes everything easier.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I wish all my fence was done that way (posts into concrete slab)...seems I've only seen that in TX


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Got a nice shot of the new MP Rotators in action.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Lawn is starting to look much better. Put down two bags of Milo last night.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Cut yesterday. putting down first PGR app of the season this weekend.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Cut this afternoon. Filling in nicely but still feels like it need something. Found a local analytical lab and I'm going to have them do a soil test.



















Also put down Celsius for the first time, and used my @TulsaFan converted Chapin sprayer for the first time too.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Llano Jr getting in some TruCut action tonight.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Love an early morning on the yard.


----------



## ilitchfield (May 16, 2018)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Got in my first PGR app of the season this weekend. Applied 10 oz per 1000 sq ft of Ferromec AC at the same time as PGR. Put down some granular imidaclorpid and sprayed BIFEN XTS(bifenthren) on all of the beds, potted plants and perimeter of the house. Planning to do a blanket app of BIFEN on the yard tomorrow.

I finally was blessed with some good rain this week and the lawn says thank you!





































Last, I've got a few spots in the backyard that look to be a different variety of turf mixed in with my Celebration. I don't think my dog approves.  I don't really like the look either. I was thinking of putting plugs of celebration in these spots and see if it will spread. The other variety is not near as dense as my celebration is. Any suggestions?


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Love it. Is that a metal shed....mini barn? Farm boy in metro Atl ....I need more room

Nice fence/wall. Folks around here love their Popsicle stick style (cheap)


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Love it. Is that a metal shed....mini barn? Farm boy in metro Atl ....I need more room
> 
> Nice fence/wall. Folks around here love their Popsicle stick style (cheap)


Thanks. My metal building is 20'x30'. Just my workshop where I piddle around.


----------



## dsbuckle (Mar 6, 2018)

Had Josh from Caprock Window cleaning come to the house this weekend. He was commenting on my yard and said he really needed some help or advice on his yard. He lives in Shallowater. I told him about your yard and he should stop by and talk to you. Dont be alarmed when he does.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

dsbuckle said:


> Had Josh from Caprock Window cleaning come to the house this weekend. He was commenting on my yard and said he really needed some help or advice on his yard. He lives in Shallowater. I told him about your yard and he should stop by and talk to you. Dont be alarmed when he does.


Hey no problem. Would be happy to talk to him. Almost everything I know I learned here at TLF.


----------

